# triglycerides off the chart



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

My brother has been fighting this battle for the last several years. Doctors are telling him his triglycerides are too high to even chart. He has been, very strictly, on a vegan diet, hoping that would help, but it hasn't.

Doctor is telling him now to give up all high carb foods, no bread, no rice, etc. He already eats mostly fruits and veggies. Doc says he can eat fish but should limit chicken and beef. I don't understand why chicken breast would be bad.

Have any of you had luck bringing down super high triglycerides with diet and exercise? If so, what did you do?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You sure you got the right sub-forum ?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

My DH has had Trigs off the chart. Seriously in the thousands. His blood was almost sludge. But he didn't have high bp.

Only thing that help was a medication. There was no change of diet or exercise or anything that would work, only the meds. We have yet to find out what causes it.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

TnAndy said:


> You sure you got the right sub-forum ?


Thanks. No, I was shooting for Alternative Health. Danged blue print, and two "Alternative"s next to each other.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Triglycerides come down with a low carb diet. Drop fruits add meat and healthy fats. Butter is a healthy fat by the way, margerine is not. Drop all trans fats. 
My tryglycerides are 44. I eat butter, heavy whipping cream, and lots of meat. 
Do not eat grains. They are not good for the cholesterol counts at all.
He has tried the vegan thing with no good results. Now do the Atkins thing and watch what happens. Eat meat, fats, veggies (not root). Drop grains. And only eat berries in the fruit category, but very sparingly. In just a few months the triglycerides will be much lower.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

DH dropped hundreds of points off his triglycerides in a matter of 3 months with diet alone. He stopped drinking soda, and he gave up all simple carbs. He basically went on a diabetic diet. He limited breads and grains to Oatmeal for breakfast (made from scratch because the store bought flavored oatmeals, the instants, have a ton of sugar, a ton!) and high fiber bread with his lunch or dinner. Lots of fruits and veggies, although he had to limit starchy veggies as they turn to sugar in your gut. His cholesterol was ok, mostly due to his physically demanding job (lots of exercise) and we eat very, very, lean meats of our own production. We limited his consumption of eggs to 2 per week, so we didn't have to cut meats out a lot. He didn't eat baked goods but once a week (we had a weekly dessert night!) Instead of chips and stuff, DH ate almonds, peanuts, or other nuts with healthy fats. We only used canola oil or olive oil and we used light margarine instead of butter, which was difficult for hubby as he loves his fresh churned butter. He also had to limit dairy products to fat free, so we de-cream our raw milk.
I think a lot of doctors want nearly all meats cut out because most people with cholesterol/triglyceride problems don't limit themselves to a "portion" of meat, be it chicken or anything else. A portion of meat isn't a lot of meat at all. 
All this worked in a 3 month period for him. On his last visit, his triglycerides were in the 40's. We were gleeful! Now, almost a year later, he has gradually worked some things back into his diet, like potatoes once a week, high fiber pasta once a week, and whole grain/high fiber bread twice a day, although we still do our once a week dessert night. We find it makes that an extra special day and we really don't feel deprived. We even try to make dessert fruit based, but if it's just yummy with little to no redeeming value, we don't worry. It's one night a week, and he only eats 1 portion. He has his numbers checked again in January.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thank you. I appreciate the thoughtful replies, even though I obviously put my question in the wrong place.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

mary said:


> My brother has been fighting this battle for the last several years. Doctors are telling him his triglycerides are too high to even chart. He has been, very strictly, on a vegan diet, hoping that would help, but it hasn't.
> 
> Doctor is telling him now to give up all high carb foods, no bread, no rice, etc. He already eats mostly fruits and veggies. Doc says he can eat fish but should limit chicken and beef. I don't understand why chicken breast would be bad.
> 
> Have any of you had luck bringing down super high triglycerides with diet and exercise? If so, what did you do?


I have heard solar panels will lower triglycerides.

After seeing my electric bill some months surely increases my blood pressure :happy2:


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I get it that I posted in the wrong place. Poke accepted.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Get a mod to move it for you.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'll move it now!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks, but I already posted on the other forum.


----------

